# Dead Rabbit V2 PERFECTUS



## Zer0_C00L (25/10/19)

Really AMP'd for this!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (3/11/19)

The Batman gave it a good review.


----------



## Beserker786 (3/11/19)

Aaah man, couldn’t they come up with a mad mesh inclusion deck design, looks like it would give the same vape as the first version. Anyway, maybe I’m just flavour biased!


----------



## zadiac (3/11/19)

No more top airflow. No more interested. It's a shame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (8/11/19)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

